# Giveaway:Win Geekvape Aegis mod,enjoy summer with waterproof toy



## 3avape (25/8/17)

Geekvape made many legends last year,like the Peerless, Medusa, Tsunami Mech kit, Ammit Rta etc. And this year, they released another legendary product, which is the Geekvape Aegis Mod, sporting the following features:
1.waterproof, shockproof and dustproof
2.fastest firing (0.015 seconds)
3.support single 26650, 18650, 20700 and 21700 battery.





Want to Test on it? Want it for free? Want to spend your summer with it in the swimming pool or beach?

Let's just do it and Rock on!!!

How to Enter:

1.Comment with the link of any #Geekvape or #Digiflavor products you like from 3avape.com
2.Tag 3 Vaper friends on this forum.

Prize:
1st: Geekvape Aegis mod
2nd: the item that he or she has commented.

Note:
1.Winner will be picked up by Random ORG System on 1st Sep.
2.You can enter as much as you want,but only geekvape or Digiflavor products.
3.30 participants are required.
4.Number your entry, for instance: #1 #2 ...
5.No repeat post of the same link.

www.3avape.com
http://www.3avape.com/shop-by-brand/geekvape.html
http://www.3avape.com/shop-by-brand/digiflavor-54.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html

@KZOR @Andre @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html

@Stosta @Cliff @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#3
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html

@Rude Rudi @aktorsyl @TheV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#4
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-n80-fused-clapton-wire-30ga-3-38ga.html

@boxerulez @BioHAZarD @Soutie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#5
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html

@Huffapuff @Clouds4Days @Christos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#6
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-innovative-3d-airflow-rta.html

@Vapessa @Cliff @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

@3avape To clarify i understand i can't duplicate my answers but are people allowed to use products other people have already put. If not then the comp is over very quickly there are not that many products the 2 manufactures have made?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (25/8/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html

@Max @gustavdp @Vape Candi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-rta-4-6ml.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Digiflavor+LYNX+RDA
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#3
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-aura-24mm-rda.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#4 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-ubox-1700mah-box-mod.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#5 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-sub-ohm-tank.html

@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#post 6
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#7
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-bucho-sub-ohm-tank.html

@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#8
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-25mm-pilgrim-gta.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#9
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-espresso-22-rebuildable-sub-ohm-tank-2ml.html

@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#10
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-son-gta.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#11
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-200w-box-mod.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#12
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-60w-box-mod-1700mah.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#13
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-dripper-tank.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#14
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-lynx-rda.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/17)

#15
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-gta-single-coil-version.html
@Vivita @Paul33 @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/17)

Lol, 3 participants so far! 30 required. Closing end of the month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#7
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-avocado-24-rdta.html

@Andre @Tammy @Richio

At least put an entry each onto this thread for the lekkerness of the Forum - Aaaag Pleeeezzz Forumites
Thank You so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#8
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-caterpillar-track-coil.html

@smilelykumeenit @RiaanRed @KZOR

At least put an entry each onto this thread for the lekkerness of the Forum - AaaagPleeeezzz Forumites
Thank You so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

#9
http://www.3avape.com/24mm-geekvape-tsunami-plus-rda-tank-with-glass-window.html

@aktorsyl @kev mac @Vapessa

At least put an entry each onto this thread for the lekkerness of the Forum - AaaagPleeeezzz Forumites
Thank You so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/17)

#16
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html
@Dane @PeterHarris @Tom. F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/17)

#17
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html
@Andre @Andre nel @Barak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/17)

#18
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html
@Coldcat @Derek @Bob Bliksem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/17)

#19
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-medusa-reborn-rdta.html
@Tinus100 @valdero @wildheart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/17)

#20
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-peerless-rda-special-edition.html
@Kimberly Ritter @Alana_Vivid @LisaMCorbeil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (26/8/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-avocado-24-rdta.html
@Max @gustavdp @Iced6331

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (26/8/17)

#3
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-caterpillar-track-coil.html
@Melodie Vape @Sal @Liquid Fiction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (26/8/17)

#10
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-avocado-24-rdta-with-bottom-airflow-version.html

@Vapessa @Timwis @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (26/8/17)

#11
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-plus-tank-5ml.html

@Cliff @Timwis @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (26/8/17)

#12
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-gbox-d75-26650-tc-box-mod.html

@Vapessa @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#13
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-eagle-sub-ohm-tank-standard-version.html

@Timwis @Vivita @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#14
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@Vivita @clickme_ @Cliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#15
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tsunami-24-rda-glass-version.html

@aktorsyl @TheV @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#16
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-eagle-sub-ohm-tank-top-airflow-version.html

@Timwis @Vapessa @Cliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#17
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html

@KZOR @Andre @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#18
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-aura-24mm-rda.html

@aktorsyl @KZOR @TheV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#19
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-bucho-sub-ohm-tank.html

@Vapessa @Timwis @Cliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#20
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-ubox-1700mah-kit.html

@Vapessa @Vivita @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#21
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-sub-ohm-tank.html

@Huffapuff @Clouds4Days @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#4
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-black-ring-plus-mechanical-mod.html
@Max @Maximus86 @VandaL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#5
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-avocado-22-24-13-5mm-wire-bore-delrin-drip-tip.html
@Milan30 @dude @Cathrinec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#6
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tsunami-22-24-wide-bore-delrin-drip-tip.html
@Cat @Vape addict @Clouder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

Ok - understanding the Competition Rules - there has to be a minimum of 30 participants - so far only 3 -  - Please can you all consider posting at least one entry to meet the requirements of this competition - or at least get a couple of your friends to post an entry. 

No Pressure - it's a cool prize. 

@KZOR @Andre @Rude Rudi @BumbleBee @Erica_TFM @DizZa @MrDeedz @RichJB @Vaperite South Africa @Cruzz_33 @aktorsyl @TheV @Christos @Greyz @BioHAZarD @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days @Stosta @Amir @JakesSA @Richio @drew @hands @Mari @Vivita @boxerulez @Vape Candi @Tanja @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#21
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-kit-1700mah.html

@Cliff @Vapessa @Vivita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#7
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html
@debbie @kelly22 @Wesley001

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#8
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-521-master-kit-v3.html
@Max @Maximum @Maxine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#9
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-replacement-glass.html
@Conny @gustavdp @Jess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#10
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-building-mat.html
@Ben Kush @jasonb @MelisW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#11
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html
@Max @gustavdp @kimbilly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#12
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-box-mod.html
@Iced6331 @Clouds @cloud-nine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#13
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tab-pro-ohm-meter.html
@Max @PAM @LynkedZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#14
http://www.3avape.com/replaceable-cover-plates-for-geek-vape-mech-pro-mod.html
@MelisW @Candy @Billie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/8/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html
@Stosta @TheV @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/8/17)

#2
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html
@RichJB @Bizkuit @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#15
http://www.3avape.com/ammit-single-coil-replacement-clear-glass-tube-by-geekvape.html
@gustavdp @chris17 @Marco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#16
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-medusa-reborn-rdta.html
@Max @cloud9 @Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/8/17)

http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html
@Max @Tanja @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html
@DracesBane @antonherbst @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#17
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-avocado-24-replacement-glass-tube.html
@VandaL @Mando @Cat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#18
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-wire-shots-26awg-2-twisted-32awg-3m.html
@gustavdp @WestCoastFog @Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#19
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-peerless-rda-special-edition.html
@kelly22 @Patricia V Z @Sal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#20
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-griffin-aio-25mm-rta.html
@Manus @SEAN P @LindseyDragonborn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#21
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-black-ring-plus-mech-mod-with-tsunami-pro-rda-kit.html
@gustavdp @Grant @Graeme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#22
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html
@Max @Neill @Cathrinec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#23
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-mech-pro-box-mod.html
@Kimberly Ritter @PAM @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#24
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-mech-pro-kit.html
@Max @Clouds4Days @Brian73

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#25
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-fused-clapton-wire-24ga-2-32ga-3m-ss316.html
@Cliff @Clifford Gibson @clickme_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#26
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-flat-clapton-wire-ribbon-26ga-18ga-32ga-3m-ss316.html
@gavin @Ernst @Mad Ally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#27
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ss316-stagger-fused-clapton-26ga-32ga-2-32ga-3m.html
@gustavdp @TaraFufu @Heather Bell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#28
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-peerless-24mm-rda.html
@Max @maxkool @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#29
http://www.3avape.com/3pcs-geekvape-illusion-mini-im1-coil.html
@Heather Bell @Matt Davies @Mich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#30
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-medusa-3ml-rdta.html
@Wayne Swanepoel @Vivita @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#31
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-illusion-mini-sub-ohm-tank.html
@Max @gustavdp @Tanja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#32
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vapetsunami-24-rda.html
@Craig @crazypora @Callie Muller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#33
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html
@Max @gustavdp @blackheart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#34
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-aura-24mm-rda.html
@Candz @dude @Carla du Preez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#34
http://www.3avape.com/5pcs-pack-digiflavor-bucho-sub-ohm-tank-replacement-coil.html
@ken @Sanz_V_ @Handro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#35
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-bucho-sub-ohm-tank.html
@Sal @RichJB @Vape Candi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#36
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-rta-replacement-glass-tube.html
@Mad Ally @The Dee @Timothy Woollands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#37
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-2-2ml-utank.html
@Max @gustavdp @Vivita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#38
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-ubox-1700mah-kit.html
@Shelley @Bradley1311 @janetjie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#39
http://www.3avape.com/3pcs-pack-digiflavor-utank-replacement-coil.html
@GregF @Blade @Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#40
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-ubox-1700mah-box-mod.html
@Max @kelly22 @Ryan69

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#41
http://www.3avape.com/5pcs-pack-digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-tank-replacement-coil.html
@anton @Clareece @Claire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#42
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-sub-ohm-tank.html
@Max @Dave @Dylan Frazier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#43
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-kit-1700mah.html
@gustavdp @Richio @Razzal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#44
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-25mm-pilgrim-gta.html
@Max @Melis @LindseyDragonborn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#45
http://www.3avape.com/5pcs-digiflavor-espresso-gvc-coil.html
@Wesley001 @gustavdp @franco2235

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#46
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-espresso-22-rebuildable-sub-ohm-tank-2ml.html
@RyanBeast @Shannen @shaylin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#47
http://www.3avape.com/replacement-deck-for-digiflavor-pharaoh-rta.html
@Andre @Anine @Carla du Preez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#48
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-rta-4-6ml.html
@Max @Rude Rudi @jamie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#49
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-son-gta.html
@gustavdp @Carmen-Lee @Lloydb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#50
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-200w-box-mod.html
@fred1sa @Richio @Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#51
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-dripper-tank.html
@Kimberly Ritter @Kenneth1984 @Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#52
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-25mm-mtl-gta.html
@Glenn @Chan-Telly @ChadB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#53
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-22mm-mtl-gta.html
@clickme @Cliff @Sam Haasbroek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/8/17)

#54
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-lynx-rda.html
@Max @gustavdp @Sam Haskins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#22
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-25mm-pilgrim-gta.html

@Tanja  @Rude Rudi  @TheV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

Ok - We set up to 6 Now - Thank You @TheV @Rude Rudi @Tanja 

Ok - Remaining 



Max said:


> Ok - understanding the Competition Rules - there has to be a minimum of 30 participants - so far only 3 -  - Please can you all consider posting at least one entry to meet the requirements of this competition - or at least get a couple of your friends to post an entry.
> 
> No Pressure - it's a cool prize.
> 
> @KZOR @Andre @BumbleBee @Erica_TFM @DizZa @MrDeedz @RichJB @Vaperite South Africa @Cruzz_33 @aktorsyl @Christos @Greyz @BioHAZarD @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days @Stosta @Amir @JakesSA @Richio @drew @hands @Mari @Vivita @boxerulez @Vape Candi [USER=699]@Rooigevaar[/USER]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#23
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-espresso-22-rebuildable-sub-ohm-tank-2ml.html

@aktorsyl @Clouds4Days @Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#24
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-son-gta.html

@Stosta @Cliff @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#25
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-200w-box-mod.html

@KZOR @MrDeedz @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (27/8/17)

http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/168...brown-5100w-1-x-18650-26650.html#.WaMjFdGxWhA

@spiv @Scouse45 @Strontium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (27/8/17)

#2
http://www.3fvape.com/vape-tools/17...s-steel-aluminum-zinc-alloy.html#.WaMj-9GxWhA

@Lee @Akash @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (27/8/17)

#1

http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/168...brown-5100w-1-x-18650-26650.html#.WaMjFdGxWhA

@spiv @Scouse45 @Strontium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (27/8/17)

#2

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-200w-box-mod.html

@spiv @Scouse45 @Strontium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

#26
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-60w-box-mod-1700mah.html

@Stosta @Andre @aktorsyl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

Ok - We are up to 8 Now - Thank You @Max @Vapessa @Timwis @TheV @Rude Rudi @Tanja @Deckie @Daniel

Ok - 22 Remaining

No Pressure - it's a cool prize.

@KZOR @Andre @Rude Rudi @BumbleBee @Erica_TFM @DizZa @MrDeedz @RichJB @Vaperite South Africa @Cruzz_33 @aktorsyl @TheV @Christos @Greyz @BioHAZarD @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days @Stosta @Amir @JakesSA @Richio @drew @hands @Mari @Vivita @boxerulez @Vape Candi @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (28/8/17)

#1

http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/168...brown-5100w-1-x-18650-26650.html#.WaPNJ3cjGmw

@Akash @Scouse45 @Deckie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (28/8/17)

#3
http://www.3fvape.com/vape-tools/17...s-steel-aluminum-zinc-alloy.html#.WaPcJsKQyUk

@kimbo @Caramia @Hoosain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (28/8/17)

#4
http://www.3fvape.com/resistance-te...er-black-0053-ohm-1-x-18650.html#.WaPcb8KQyUk

@Daniel @Clouds4Days @wikus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis (28/8/17)

1#

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ml?search_query=RTA&results=1945#.WaPoRTPRbqA

@Max @Daniel @Vape Candi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis (28/8/17)

2#

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ml?search_query=RTA&results=1945#.WaPo9zPRbqA

@Andre @Strontium @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis (28/8/17)

3#

http://www.3fvape.com/home/16412-au...ml?search_query=RTA&results=1945#.WaPp9jPRbqA

@Timwis @Rude Rudi @Soutie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#1 

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html

@aabad0971 @Aadil seedat @AadilR21

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#2

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-aura-24mm-rda.html

@Abdu01gp @Abdul Khaleeq @Abdul786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#3

http://www.3avape.com/5pcs-pack-digiflavor-bucho-sub-ohm-tank-replacement-coil.html

@Abdur-Raaziq mohamed @Abdur786 @abes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#4

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-bucho-sub-ohm-tank.html

@Abrar @Absolem @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#5

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-rta-replacement-glass-tube.html

@Achmat89 @Achy @acidkidsa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#6

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-2-2ml-utank.html

@ackermanmdn @acorn @Adam H

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#7

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-ubox-1700mah-kit.html

@adam2016 @Addy1293 @Adeeb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#8

http://www.3avape.com/3pcs-pack-digiflavor-utank-replacement-coil.html

@Adeel @Adksuperman @adnaanhitman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#9

http://www.3avape.com/5pcs-pack-digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-tank-replacement-coil.html

@adriaan @Ads @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#10

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-sub-ohm-tank.html

@Afroman @afzee @Agent X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#11

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-kit-1700mah.html

@Ahmed Kara @Ahmed Ridhaa @AHoosen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#12

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-25mm-pilgrim-gta.html

@ahua.keren @Aidan Campleman @Aimee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#13

http://www.3avape.com/5pcs-digiflavor-espresso-gvc-coil.html

@Akash @akashz_girlfriend @akhalz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#14

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-espresso-22-rebuildable-sub-ohm-tank-2ml.html

@Akram Sheik @Akrotiri @akshayelalla23

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#15

http://www.3avape.com/replacement-deck-for-digiflavor-pharaoh-rta.html

@aktorsyl @Alan snyders @Alana_Vivid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#16

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-rta-4-6ml.html

@AlbertRuthenberg @Albertvh @Alchemist1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#17

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-son-gta.html

@Alex @Alex Desemberg @Alex Wilson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#18

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-200w-box-mod.html

@alex1501 @Alex157 @Alex25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#19

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-60w-box-mod-1700mah.html

@Alexander Scott @Alexi @Alex_123

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#20

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-dripper-tank.html

@Ali belim @Aliyah @Allan jackets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#21

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-25mm-mtl-gta.html

@AllanR @Allenh1 @allie.le.roux

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#22

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-22mm-mtl-gta.html

@Allsop @allykhat @AlphaDog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#23

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-lynx-rda.html

@Alpha_Papa01 @Alyssa Ippolito @AmaanVS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#24

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-gta-single-coil-version.html

@amareto @Ameer @Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#25

http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html

@amitgole @Ammpl1fi3d @Amy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#26

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-521-master-kit-v3.html

@ana @Analytical @Anandi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#27

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-replacement-glass.html

@AnArKi @Anastasya Eliseeva @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#28

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-battery-cap-for-20700-21700-battery.html

@Andre Lotter @Andre nel @andre vos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#29

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-building-mat.html

@AndreFerreira @AndreH @AndreT13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#30

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html

@Andrew Aguilar @Andrew Scott @andrewa480

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#31

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html

@Aneego @Anees M Kara @Anel Christou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#32

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tab-pro-ohm-meter.html

@Angeliee @Angelo176 @Angelus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#33

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-tank-replacement-glass-tube.html

@AngerZ @Angie ZT @AniDey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/8/17)

#34

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tsunami-pro-rda-replacement-drip-tip.html

@AnimalZA @Anine @Anna Nel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#55
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-karma-atomizer.html
@smilelykumeenit @Smith069 @Devlin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#56
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-illusion-sub-ohm-tank.html
@Garth @Marco @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#57
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-framed-staple-twisted-coil-2-in-1.html
@Jennifer @Carmen-Lee @Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#58
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-fused-clapton-coil-2-in-1.html
@Max @Maximum @Maximus86

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#59
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-griffin-25-plus-replacement-glass-tube.html
@Flyingdutchman @supermoto @StaceyJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#60
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-eagle-colorful-replacement-tube.html
@Brian73 @Melodie Vape @Vixen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#61
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-innovative-3d-airflow-rta.html
@Harryssss @Sisco @Cold777

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#62
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-glass-version-tsunami-rda.html
@Max @JohnC @Heather Bell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/8/17)

Ok - We are up to 11 now - Thank You @Max @Vapessa @Timwis @TheV @Rude Rudi @Tanja @Deckie @Daniel @Caramia @Melis @Lee

Ok - 19 Remaining - 

No Pressure - it's a cool prize.

@KZOR @Andre @Rude Rudi @BumbleBee @Erica_TFM @DizZa @RichJB @Vaperite South Africa @Cruzz_33 @aktorsyl @Christos @Greyz @BioHAZarD @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days @Stosta @Amir @JakesSA @Richio @drew @hands @Mari @Vivita @boxerulez @Vape Candi @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#63
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-juggernaut-coil.html
@cam @Desert @Dash111

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#64
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-prebuilt-caterpillar-track-coil.html
@MiNeM @Danica93 @Lexi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#65
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-gta-single-coil-version.html
@Max @Andre @Tanya Gee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#66
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-60w-box-mod-1700mah.html
@Max @gustavdp @Griffin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#67
http://www.3avape.com/replacement-deck-for-digiflavor-pharaoh-rta.html
@Dwarfy @dude @CuttwoodJeff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#68
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-rta-top-airflow-set.html
@Samantha Paterson @Sam Haskins @VandaL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#69
http://www.3avape.com/24mm-geekvape-tsunami-plus-rda-tank-with-glass-window.html
@Poppie @Patricia V Z @Patrick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#70
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-avocado-24-rdta-with-bottom-airflow-version.html
@Bert @Berty @Michaela Kirsten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#71
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-gbox-70-tc-all-in-one-kit.html
@Grim9 @booya @Coldcat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#72
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-gbox-100-box-mod.html
@booya @Blade @Sisco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#73
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-gbox-150-box-mod.html
@Max @Diza @Dolfie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#74
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-521-master-kit-v2.html
@Milan30 @Moosa86 @Clouder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#75
http://www.3avape.com/new-replacement-cap-for-geekvape-tsunami-24-rda.html
@Bender @Candee @Candz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#76
http://www.3avape.com/new-replacement-cap-for-geekvape-tsunami-22-rda.html
@Barco @Billie @Caligo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#77
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html
@moonunit @Shone @Shoneez Sallie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#78
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-d01-dual-coil-for-geek-vape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@Jenna Bartosch @jennylan @Jeffrey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#79
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-s11-coil-for-geek-vape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@jamie @Jamo @Jess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#80
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-s08-coil-for-geek-vape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@LanceG @Beetlejuice Vape @Wesley001

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/8/17)

someone gonna get a banhammer for all the tagging soon.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#81
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-s07-sstc-coil-for-geek-vape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@Brett Jason Kieser @BlackCrow @GeeBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#82
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-s09-coil-for-geek-vape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@Max @gustavdp @Tammy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#83
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-s06-sstc-coil-for-geek-vape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@brads @charl9210 @PuffingCrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#84
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-s05-coil-for-geek-vape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@Puff the Magic Dragon @puffon @Pufki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#85
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-s01-coil-for-geek-vape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@Polar @Peewee @Tank88

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#86
http://www.3avape.com/hbc-s12-sstc-notch-single-coil-for-geekvape-eagle-tank-2pcs-tube.html
@Bravo 5 @FaMZo @kimbilly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#87
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-eagle-sub-ohm-tank-top-airflow-version.html
@Max @gustavdp @BeardedVaper93

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#88
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-kanthal-a1-wire.html
@Vape addict @Vape Candi @Vape Mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (28/8/17)

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-eagle-sub-ohm-tank-standard-version.html

@Clouds4Days @boxerulez @spiv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (28/8/17)

1# http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-mech-pro-kit.html

@Jp1905 @Keyaam @Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (28/8/17)

2#
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-black-ring-plus-mech-mod-with-tsunami-pro-rda-kit.html
@Jp1905 @Ethan Loubser @timothylang6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (28/8/17)

3# http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html

@Jp1905 @timothylang6 @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/8/17)

#1

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html

@Constantbester @Lucky01 @Gert Koen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/8/17)

#2 

http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-mech-pro-kit.html

@sideshowruki @DirtyD @Chris du Toit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/8/17)

Ok - We are up to 15 now - Thank You @Max @Vapessa @Timwis @TheV @Rude Rudi @Tanja @Deckie @Daniel @Caramia @Melis @Lee @Strontium @DirtyD @Jp1905[/USER [USER=7313]@KZOR

Ok - 15 Remaining - Halfway - Awesome 

No Pressure - it's a cool prize.

@Andre @BumbleBee @Erica_TFM @DizZa @RichJB @Vaperite South Africa @Cruzz_33 @Christos @Greyz @BioHAZarD @Huffapuff @Clouds4Days @Stosta @Amir @JakesSA @Richio @drew @hands @Mari @Vivita @Vape Candi @Rooigevaar @MrDeedz @KieranD @Maxine @Soutie @Cliff @David Pilkington @Constantbester[/USER]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (28/8/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-gbox-150-box-mod.html
@Max @hands @Stillwaters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#89
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-avocado-rta-ceramic-block.html
@Max @Rusty @Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#90
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-tsunami-22-24-accessory-pack-screw-o-ring-allen-key.html
@Max @gustavdp @Claire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/8/17)

#27
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-dripper-tank.html

@Jp1905 @DirtyD @Strontium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#91
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-simple-tool-kit.html
@Claire @Clareece @Clarissa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/8/17)

#28
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-25mm-mtl-gta.html

@Andre @Timwis @Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#92
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-clapton-ss316-wire-tc-wire.html
@Antega @anton @anthony001

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/8/17)

#29
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-22mm-mtl-gta.html

@Tanja @KZOR @Tank88

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (28/8/17)

#2

http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html

@DirtyD @Gert Koen @GeeBee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/8/17)

#30
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-lynx-rda.html

@Vapessa @Cliff @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#93
http://www.3avape.com/2pcs-geekvape-prebuilt-staple-staggered-fused-clapton-coil.html
@Baby Blue$ @Baboon @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/8/17)

Max said:


> Ok - We are up to 15 now - Thank You @Max @Vapessa @Timwis @TheV @Rude Rudi @Tanja @Deckie @Daniel @Caramia @Melis @Lee @Strontium @DirtyD @Jp1905[/USER [USER=7313]@KZOR
> 
> Ok - 15 Remaining - Halfway - Awesome
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (28/8/17)

#31
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-gta-single-coil-version.html

@menace @Mainpikkewyn @Manus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#94
http://www.3avape.com/2pcs-geekvape-prebuilt-alien-clapton-coil.html
@cam @Camz•The•Viking @Carly (Ayesha) Reitz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#95
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-multi-functional-ceramic-tweezer-v2.html
@Keith Milton @KieranD @Kal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#96
http://www.3avape.com/clapton-wire-shots-by-geek-vape.html
@Conny @Conner @Conz198

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#97
http://www.3avape.com/replacement-pyrex-glass-tube-for-geekvape-avocado-rta.html
@Spiri @Spiritfall @spiv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#98
http://www.3avape.com/replacement-pyrex-glass-tube-for-geekvape-griffin-rta.html
@Space_Cowboy @SparMan @ironhorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#99
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-pure-nickel-ni200.html
@supermoto @Soutie @SouthernCelt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#100
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-pure-nickel-ni80-24ga-26ga-28ga-30ft.html
@Danell Oosthuizen @Danelle Prinsloo @Devlin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#101
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-twisted-kanthal-wire.html
@mavric69 @Mad Ally @MaddogSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#102
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-twisted-clapton-wire-kanthala1-26ga-2-32ga-10ft.html
@Coldcat @Cold777 @Coldfront

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (28/8/17)

#5
http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...l-mod-black-brass-1-x-18650.html#.WaRv9tGxWhA

@Scouse45 @boxerulez @Stillwaters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (28/8/17)

#103
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-clapton-wire-kanthala1-28ga-2-32ga-15ft.html
@camz_boss @Gatoe @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (28/8/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-521-master-kit-v3.html
@Cor @Vapessa @Max

Posting for the sake of @Vapessa with her 99 posts and @Max with his 31 posts

EDIT:
Make that 103 posts for @Vapessa

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (28/8/17)

#6
http://www.3fvape.com/wick-wire-mes...bbon-38ga-x-24ga-3m-10-feet.html#.WaRwn9GxWhA

@Max @Moosa86 @Akash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (29/8/17)

#7
http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...steel-2ml-5ml-25mm-diameter.html#.WaTfY9GxWhA

@Noddy @acorn @Dave Edwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreH (29/8/17)

#1

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-black-ring-plus-mech-mod-with-tsunami-pro-rda-kit.html

@Apollo @Allenh1 @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IlyaasB (29/8/17)

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html @Vivita @Vape Candi @Clouds4Days

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael101 (29/8/17)

#1 Aegis mod #bernard # anika #fanie

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31 (29/8/17)

#1 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html
@KZOR @Cloud Beast King @ShaneW

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (29/8/17)

#1

http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html

@Franky3 @Huzida @QKNatasha 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (29/8/17)

#1 
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html

@Eisenhorn @Naeen @Migheil

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (29/8/17)

#32
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-twisted-clapton-wire-kanthala1-26ga-2-32ga-10ft.html

@Michael101 @Bernard @Eisenhorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (29/8/17)

#8
http://www.3fvape.com/coil/18129-au...-ohm-kanthal-a1-nichrome-80.html#.WaVp-cKQyUk

@element0709 @GregF @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (29/8/17)

#33
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-pure-nickel-ni80-24ga-26ga-28ga-30ft.html

@Vapessa @Cliff @Vivita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/8/17)

Hi @Michael101
I see you have entered this competition (6th entry - above this post) I just wanted to let you know you need to edit your post - copy the link for the Aeigis mod - from the 3avape web page - and paste it in your post and the tag 3 friends on this Forum with an @ - not #

Please can you make these changes to make your entry valid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (29/8/17)

#34
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-simple-tool-kit.html

@Deckie @Franky3 @Mender31

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (29/8/17)

#2

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-avocado-24-rdta.html

@YeOldeOke @Cliff @Max

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (29/8/17)

#104
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-coil-jig-screwdriver-set.html
@Camvapes31 @Elena @Grandia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/8/17)

#105
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ni80-fused-clapton-coil-2-in-1.html
@popcorn_skollie @Reinette @Quakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/8/17)

#106
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-koh-gen-do-organic-cotton.html
@Max @Padaone @Cataclysmic clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/8/17)

#107
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-n80-alpha-braid-coil-2-in-1.html
@Reinette @Riehan @Quakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/8/17)

#108
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-mini-tool-kit.html
@Soutie @Beechtrees @Zeek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/8/17)

#109
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-hybrid-alpha-braid-coil-2-in-1.html
@Vicci @Vixen @Vicious Vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/8/17)

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-box-mod.html

@Paul vermaak @RichJB @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/8/17)

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html

@yolan213 @MoeB786 @ismail11

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

#35
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-521-master-kit-v2.html

@ace_d_house_cat @Cliff @Vivita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

#36
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-fused-clapton-coil-2-in-1.html

@Vapessa @Jp1905 @Deckie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

#37
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-karma-mechanical-mod-kit.html

@TheV @aktorsyl @Quakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (30/8/17)

#3

http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-521-master-kit-v2.html

@DirtyD @Max @KZOR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

#38
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ni80-fused-clapton-coil-2-in-1.html

@Reinette @BioHAZarD @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

#39
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-black-ring-plus-mechanical-mod.html

@Deckie @Vapessa @Vivita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (30/8/17)

#3

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-peerless-24mm-rda.html

@Sachin1804 @mmotala @OPium46

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmotala (30/8/17)

#1 1
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html

@Stosta @Cliff @Vivita

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

#40
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-n80-fused-clapton-wire-30ga-3-38ga.html

@Mender31 @Michael101 @DirtyD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

So - 30 Participants Required
25 Participants at the time of this post.

Let's ask @3avape if 25 Participants will be acceptable to complete this competition if 30 Participants are not achieved by 01 September.

@Andre @Quakes @Reinette @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobMcMaster (30/8/17)

#41 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-black-ring-plus-mech-mod-with-tsunami-pro-rda-kit.html

@Ringtail Vapes @VapeSnow @MarkK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hami (30/8/17)

#1

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html

@Constantbester @Andre @mmotala

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (30/8/17)

#1
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-black-ring-plus-mech-mod-with-tsunami-pro-rda-kit.html 
@thumptrump @Nico_gti @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (30/8/17)

#1 

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html


@Lukeness @bush_vaper

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

So - 30 Participants Required
29 Participants at the time of this post.

Let's ask @3avape if 29 Participants will be acceptable to complete this competition if 30 Participants are not achieved by 01 September.

Thank You @boxerulez @The_Ice @Hami @RobMcMaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (30/8/17)

#41
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-n80-alpha-braid-coil-2-in-1.html

@Vapessa @Andre @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/17)

#1

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-mini-tool-kit.html

@Max, @Petrus, @DoubleD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 3avape (31/8/17)

Max said:


> So - 30 Participants Required
> 29 Participants at the time of this post.
> 
> Let's ask @3avape if 29 Participants will be acceptable to complete this competition if 30 Participants are not achieved by 01 September.
> ...


Hello @Max 29 Participants is acceptable,I will pick up the winners tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

You are a star @Andre - seriously Awesome - 30 Participants - Done. 

@3avape - Thank You so much for your acceptance above - greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (31/8/17)

Max said:


> You are a star @Andre - seriously Awesome - 30 Participants - Done.
> 
> @3avape - Thank You so much for your acceptance above - greatly appreciated.


LOL! What are you going to do (except for being one helluva lucky person), should you win this one as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

Hi @Caramia - it would be crazy if it happened heh - I saw the unit at VapeCon and it's really cool.

To answer your question - I haven't even thought about that. 

When I saw this competition - the thoughts were really to encourage some more Forumites to participate so that they at least stand a chance to win this Mod - so all the best to everyone.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#1:

http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-peerless-rdta-4ml-2ml.html

@ddk1979 @daniel craig @FluffyR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#2:

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-karma-atomizer.html

@Constantbester @Larry @Barak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#3:

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-simple-tool-kit.html

@boxerulez @DirkNico007 @Rashid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#4
http://www.3avape.com/shop-by-brand/geekvape.html?dir=asc&limit=all&order=price

@Tract @Grant @franco2235

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#5:
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-peerless-24mm-rda.html

@rabbitneko @Simon_VSI @DonnyX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#6
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-avocado-24-rdta.html

@John @boxerulez @Johan R

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#7
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-avocado-24-rdta-with-bottom-airflow-version.html

@Pravir @posiden @Rebel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#8
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-peerless-rda-special-edition.html

@Funk @LisaMCorbeil @Bartho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#9
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-medusa-reborn-rdta.html

@Jay D @JohnG @Mikespike2108

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#10
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html

@lambertusjr @shaadvayej @JimmyZee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#11:
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-griffin-aio-25mm-rta.html

@FoRmAtEEr @Pana @shikXster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#12:
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-gbox-d75-26650-tc-box-mod.html

@jimmyjuice @shauncartman93 @Parker92

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/8/17)

#2 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html

@Max @Vaporeon13 @Cliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#13:
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-medusa-3ml-rdta.html

@Donnie darko @LanceG @Paul Froneman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#14:
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-dripper-tank.html

@Thirsty @westley @Madmaxd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#15:
http://www.3avape.com/2pcs-geekvape-prebuilt-alien-clapton-coil.html

@Morneotpd @GavinPoon1 @Firdoze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#42
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-hybrid-alpha-braid-coil-2-in-1.html

@Vaporeon13 @daniel craig @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#43
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-mini-tool-kit.html

@Caramia @Tanja @Deckie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#44
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-521-master-kit-v3.html

@Vapessa @Cliff @Vivita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#16:
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html

@Max @Cliff @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#17:
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-aura-24mm-rda.html

@Diza @Dolfie @Firdoze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#18:
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-2-2ml-utank.html

@Rübella @Steampugs @BlackBeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#19:
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-griffin-25-mini-rta.html

@LindseyDragonborn @Gregz @shu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#45
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-box-mod.html

@Quakes @BioHAZarD @TheV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#20:
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-kit-1700mah.html

@The Kr1s @shabier @Mak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#46
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tab-pro-ohm-meter.html

@Jp1905 @Mender31 @Caramia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#47
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-wire-shots-26awg-2-twisted-32awg-3m.html

@Vaporeon13 @Vivita @Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#21:
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-521-master-kit-v3.html

@Max @Adam H @Vape joint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#22:
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-wildfire-flavor-sub-ohm-tank.html

@firvain @Truth @yellowgorillaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (31/8/17)

#4

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html

@DirtyD @Gert Koen @Cor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#23:
http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-ubox-1700mah-kit.html

@TradeMark @Winston @smokey™

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#48
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-wire-shots-26awg-2-twisted-32awg-3m.html

@ace_d_house_cat @Cliff @Vivita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#49
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-mech-pro-kit.html

@Jp1905 @Caramia @mmotala

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (31/8/17)

#5

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-dual-coil-rta.html

@KZOR @Gert Koen @Constantbester


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/17)

#50 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-tab-pro-ohm-meter.html

@Silver @Stosta @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#50
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-multi-functional-ceramic-tweezer-v2.html

@aktorsyl @Tanja @Caramia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#24:
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-twisted-clapton-wire-kanthala1-26ga-2-32ga-10ft.html

@Jp1905 @Shameeg @SergioChasingClouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#25:
http://www.3avape.com/2pcs-geekvape-prebuilt-staple-staggered-fused-clapton-coil.html

@sillywilly10 @Johan9779 @Grant13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (31/8/17)

#6

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-521-master-kit-v3.html

@Vaporeon13 @Max @Gert Koen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#26:
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-building-mat.html

@Spyker @Vape joint @Trey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#27:
http://www.3avape.com/griffin-rta-25-top-airflow-version.html

@Maxine @Franco Grove @Diego Morales

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (31/8/17)

#101 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html

@shaunnadan @Rob Fisher @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vaporeon13 (31/8/17)

#28:
http://www.3avape.com/geekvape-multi-functional-ceramic-tweezer-v2.html

@Maximus86 @Ron Devanso @Sanz_V_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (31/8/17)

#51
http://www.3avape.com/clapton-wire-shots-by-geek-vape.html

@Vapessa @Vivita @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (1/9/17)

Hi @3avape - any news yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#1
Digiflavor Siren V2 22mm MTL GTA Tank

@Amir
@Strontium
@Gersh
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (2/9/17)

#1 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-building-mat.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (2/9/17)

#2 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-n80-fused-clapton-wire-30ga-3-38ga.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (2/9/17)

#3 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-peerless-rda-special-edition.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (2/9/17)

#4 http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (2/9/17)

#5 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-son-gta.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (2/9/17)

#6 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-v2-22mm-mtl-gta.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#2
Digiflavor Wildfire Flavor Kit- 1700mAh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#3 
Geek Vape AEGIS 100W TC Box Mod with 26650 Battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#4
Digiflavor 25mm Pilgrim GTA

@Gersh @Timwis @Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#5
Geek Vape AEGIS 100W TC Box Mod W/O battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#6
*Geek Vape Mech Pro Kit*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#7
http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-25-rta.html
@Deckie @Franky3 @Mender31

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#8
*Geek Vape 521 Master Kit V3*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#9
Geek Vape Tsunami Mech Kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#10
*Geek Vape Mech Pro Box Mod*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#11

Geek Vape Griffin AIO 25mm RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#12

Geek Vape Tab Pro Ohm Meter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#13
Geekvape Peerless RDTA 4ml/2ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#14

Geek Vape Ammit 25 RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#15

Geek Vape Medusa Reborn RDTA
@Deckie @Franky3 @Mender31

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#16

http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-rta-4-6ml.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#17 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-fuji-son-gta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#18 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-200w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#19 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-df-60w-box-mod-1700mah.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#20 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-pharaoh-dripper-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#21http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-25mm-mtl-gta.html

@AllanR @Allenh1 @allie.le.roux

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivita (2/9/17)

#22 http://www.3avape.com/digiflavor-siren-22mm-mtl-gta.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31 (2/9/17)

Didn't this comp end on the first?? Did someone win? 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Franky3 (2/9/17)

Hahaha. I think everyone is wondering the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (2/9/17)

Ditto @Mender31 and @Franky3 

Please confirm results @3avape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (2/9/17)

Waiting in anticipation @3avape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31 (3/9/17)

Is it possible that not enough people participated?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (3/9/17)

@Mender31 - No - 3Avape confirmed above that the competition is authorized with 29 Participants - the 1st of September ended for us on Friday Evening and I think the 3Avape Staff don't do weekends - so China is ahead of us and by the time you/we get up tomorrow - @3avape may have concluded the competition - I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mender31 (3/9/17)

Hahaha cool. I know I don't really have a chance to win but I got excited for the possible person who'll win haha. Good luck to everyone

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (3/9/17)

http://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-aegis-100w-tc-box-mod-with-26650-battery.html
@!Graham!, @#Kyle_Cerff, @#Ricardovdw14

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (4/9/17)

Hey guys,
Sorry for late to annouce the winners.
According to our rules,two winners will be picked up.
But Because we have delayed to annouce the winners and there are some new enteries after 1st Sep,we will picked up one more lucky winner to make up for this.
So there will be total 3 winners!!!

1st winner:
Congratulations #279 @Vaporeon13
Prize:Geek Vape AEGIS 100W TC Box Mod






2nd winner:
Congratulations #164 @Vapessa
Prize: Geekvape Glass Version Tsunami RDA





3rd winner:
Congratulations #232 @Franky3
Prize: Geek Vape Ammit Dual Coil RTA




All winners please PM with the shipping information like this:
Country:
State/Province:
City:
address:
postcode:
phone number:

thank you all for supporting 3avape, and Good luck for your all on our coming giveaways!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vivita (4/9/17)

Congrats to winners!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (4/9/17)

Awesome - Thank you so much @3avape 
Well done to @Vaporeon13 and to @Franky3

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mender31 (4/9/17)

Congratulations to all the winners! Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (4/9/17)

Thank you soooooooo much @3avape and thank you for all the well wishes! I'm totally psyched about this mod!
And well done @Franky3 and @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky3 (4/9/17)

Wow. I am blown away. Thank you so much. This was very unexpected. I am super happy. Congratulations to the winner. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (4/9/17)

Well Done @Vaporeon13 @Franky3 and @Vapessa - Awesome and Awesome and Awesome again .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 3avape (5/9/17)

@Vaporeon13 @Franky3 and @Vapessa all prizes shipped out yesterday,I have messaged you with tracking numbers,please check it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky3 (5/9/17)

Thank you very much. I can't wait.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

